# S/N? and loose nut on back axle (8n)



## Zach (Sep 5, 2006)

OK, last night I tried to find the s/n and cannot find it.

Also upon further inspection the back right side tire there was a couple large nuts that look to hold the wheel to the axles.

The wheel/tire would hobble about 1/4" in play. The nuts looks to have some strriped threads however the axles still has the thread. Basicly I could not get the nut tightened..

Any ideas?

I DO HAVE THE CLUTCH KIT ON PTO. But the grease zerts are gone and it has play in it as well from no grease.`


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Those nuts are supposed to be "super-human" tight. Get a 4' cheater bar on a socket and stand on the thing. You will probably find that the "snap ring" that goes on the nut is broken off. Get a replacement from just8ns.com and install it. If the nut won't tighten down, then the threads are stripped on the axle. Good Luck!


----------



## Zach (Sep 5, 2006)

The axle threads look good. I believe the nut is stripped.

I need to ge tthe double nut and lock wire thing..

I will pull the whole back tire off this weekend for full inspection.


----------



## Zach (Sep 5, 2006)

S/N# is : 8N 416806

and at the very end look slike a star stamp. *


----------



## Unstyled 34 JD (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Zach _
> *S/N# is : 8N 416806
> 
> and at the very end look slike a star stamp. * *


Zach,

Here is a list of all 8N serial numbers:
Ford Model 8N


Year Starting Serial Number 
1947 1 
1948 37908 
1949 141370 
1950 245637 
1951 343593 
1952 442035 

From this list.... yours is a 1951.... 8N

Hope this helps,  "DJ"


----------



## notdeadman (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unstyled 34 JD _
> *Zach,
> 
> Here is a list of all 8N serial numbers:
> ...


=====================
This is a combination--words of caution
and a question about whether I'm right.
From my serial number, I thought I had
a 1947 8N so I went online and ordered
brake pads from just8Ns and chose
the ones that go up to 1947. The order
didn't go through so I called and placed
the order on the phone. Between placing
the order online and calling to check/reorder,
I got an owner's manual and a service manual.
I think it was the service manual that said
that the 2N, 9N, 8N designation had to do with
the first model year. So an 8N by rights
should not be any older than a 1948. 
Well, whatever, but I asked the guy at 8N
and he said I want the brake shoes for a
1948, not a 1947, despite my low serial
number. There's a lesson there somewhere,
I think. So maybe the above list says what
year a tractor was manufactured, but it may
or may not be a model for the following year?


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

My old 8N has that wobble in it also on the back left side, I had it looked at when I had my lift worked on and he said that the spindle is actually worn on mine and that it would never tighten up until I replaced the spindle. He told me for what I was using it for to keep going until it wouldnt go any more. I use it mainly for bushhogging 7 acres and light garden work. I will replace the parts in the future but for now Ill keep running it.


----------

